# 5000 series JD will not start



## Hairy Hauler (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi All, 
I'm new here and figured I'd share my experience with the problem on a 5425 JD. For a while it has had a intermittent power flucuation while it ran. I'd be at full throtle and it would bog down to 1500 RPM or lower then clear up and run strong again. It didn't happen very much or for very long. It also developed a nasty habit of not starting. This made it unpredicatable and unreliable. I would often give it a quick prime and away she would go again. 
Then one day it wouldn't start at all, even after I primed it. I was so sure it was a fuel problem up to this point. It turned out to be a simple electrical problem. I measured the voltage at the injector pump and found none. (I know it was supposed to be there because my dealer printed the electrical diagram for me). The injection pump has 2 electrical conections on it, one for 12V and the other to ground. The ground connection was 2-3 turns loose. This is why I did not measure any voltage at the pump, my other lead was on the ground that wasn't grounding. It would ground most of the time and give me that elusive "sometimes it wouldn't start" and "no power bog". Soon as it was tightened up it started and has run without that bog since. The ground lug is a copper tab and not a wire. It did not look or feel loose - I don't know why I decided to try to tighten it but I'm sure glad I did! - one of those situations I stumbled upon. 
My dealer says that these tractors have a tendency to loose their prime when they sit for long periods (a week or more?) they get air in the fuel filter(this is the highest point in the fuel circut). The fuel may drain back and cause a no start condition. JD has a check valve to go in the 1/4" rubber line to fix the problem. He told me it is a cheap and easy fix and the part is under $20, all you do is cut the hose and clamp it in just before the fuel filter.
If you have this problem with your 5000 series I hope you can fix it and not spend the 3 hours chasing your tail like I did. If I knew what was wrong, it would have taken 15 seconds to fix with a 11/32" socket!!!
I think this tractor is great, it is easy on fuel, the hydraulics are amazing, and all around a great performer. Now I feel so much more confident in it.


----------



## SHARTEL (Feb 11, 2009)

Hi Harry, and welcome to TRACTORFORUM !!

Great first post and I’ll have to commit this problem and fix to memory. You gotta figure with so many 5000 series John Deere’s out there, someone will have the same problem…and not as good at diagnosing and fixing as you are.

Personally, I would have assumed a fuel loss, air ingestion or blockage and start out looking in the wrong direction. Thanks for sharing.

Got any pictures of your rig? We love pictures around here !

SHARTEL


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Let me add my welcome to Tractor Forum as well Hairy! Great first post and I am sure others will benefit from it. :thumbsup: By chance, do you have the part # for the check valve? 

Great to have you aboard! :cheers:


----------



## Hairy Hauler (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for the Welcome fellas, I will get the part number for the check valve and post it. Might be a while till I get some pictures though, I'm not the greatest when it comes to downloading stuff!


----------



## Hairy Hauler (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi Gang, the part number for the check valve is JDAL117189. It cost me just over $17 for it here in Ontario. I left the tractor for about three weeks and went to start it and after a couple of seconds running she stalled. All I did to get it going was press the primer knob till I felt the resistance and then it fired right up and stayed running after that. Our tractor is a 2005, apparently everything after that already has a check valve installed from Deere. You can also put an electric pump that goes in line if this problem becomes really stuborn.


----------

